# ,  / > Yaesu >  ,,

## rj3de

FT-850   Heil BM-10-4             .    ..    .  -56  100 ,  -380 - 500  .          -56     .     .      http://business.slando.rnd.ru/rostov..._22816515.html

----------


## rj3de

.  SSB 0.2-2.5            ()       (  6    )    14    -     7          -56  .             (   )        .

----------

nickola

----------


## rj3de

(  ).  .                  .

----------


## rj3de

CW     . ex UA0LAS 73!

----------


## ua3ijc

, .  -  ,        FT-817D(MH-31A8J).  "",    "" .   ,     ,   . .  -uaijc@yandex.ru
, ua3ijc, ex ua3pbr, ua0bcl, uf6fjg

----------


## ua3ijc

RA0CS. , .      ,   .

----------

,  -! -56   30 ,      ft-2000.   "" ,   ... .         ,    ,    Hi-Fi .    .             . SSB   .      .

----------


## Veka

> ?


  #10  ,  ,   MH-31A8J.
  :  -380    4  5,     2 (  ).
   RJ-45 -        (1...8 -> 8...1).
,      http://homepage.ntlworld.com/rg4wpw/date.html       Yaesu  :Smile:

----------



----------



----------


## nickola

.   .       .

----------

Eugene163, LY1SD, UR5TFX_GENA,

----------


## RVMS

MH-67A8J.
 5,   - 5 .
  .
 -

----------

RVMS

----------


## RVMS

. 5 .
     1.5-2  ,  ,  .
   ,     0.1    ?

----------


## R6LCF

Yaesu MH-31     ,  "",    .  ( ,     ) ,        .    ,   Yaesy FT-950,          , . .   .
   ,    ,      Yaesu                .      ,    (  )    .                .  .  .    /.    ,    ( )   .   .    ,   .  .-  ,(    ) ,               .   ,   .    -   .- ,  . ,,     ,     .
 ,       (  ,,   )  ( ).     ,        .              .     ,     .   .  ,   , .      !  :

----------

Vital R2GKH

----------


## R4AAD

MH-48 ( ), MH-36 ( DTMF )  MH-59 (  CAT ) -  .
  -    MH-36e8j ( !)  MH-36b6j ,   ?     - *  4 !
* " ",            :Smile:

----------


## Eugene163

-8?
    ,    .         ...

----------

Eugene163

----------

